# Newbie enters the diabetic world



## silverdragon (Nov 21, 2014)

Totally  here  

Hi everyone ...... Wow .... where do I start ????

Hoping to pick up loads of information and coping strategies here.  
At the moment I'm totally struggling, I don't know what my Blood Sugars are from day to day as I've not been given any means of testing by Doctor or Diabetic Nurse. 

Been to Diabetic Clinic a few times, so been weighed and measured and had feet prodded.  Still waiting for the diabetic eye test though.

It is probably getting towards six months since I was diagnosed ..... any advice gratefully received xxx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi silverdragon, welcome to the forum  It's very short-sighted of doctors not to give out meters and test strips to the newly-diagnosed, along with the education to allow them to use the tools effectively  I would highly recommend funding yourself, if only for a few weeks - often, presenting a record of your tests and how they are helping you to improve your levels is suffcuent to convince a GP that you are able to use the strips responsibly, and they may then prescribe some for you. The cheapest option we have come across here is the SD Codefree Meter with test strips at around £7 for 50. In tandem with this it is worth reading Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  as a guide to efficient testing.

Knowledge is everything with diabetes. I would recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - these will give you a good understanding of diabetes and how to tackle it. Anything you are not sure of, or that is worrying you, please ask and we will do our best to put your mind at ease - no question is regarded as 'silly'! 

Diabetes is a serious condition, but it can be controlled well, and does not have to have a negative impact on your life, so you can look to the future with optimism!


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi Northener .... many thanks for the Welcome .... and the advice, it will take me a little while to read and digest it all.

I was off reading the 'Meet Ups' section .... sounds great, unfortunately nothing scheduled close enough for me to travel too.

I have already invested in the book written by Dr. Neal Barnard on Reversing Diabetes without drugs, and also have the Diabetes book by Jan de Vries who was trained by Alfred Vogel.
I will have a look at the discussion threads here, as I aim to learn as much as I can about how Diabetes affects everything.

Thank you once again for your kind welcome Northener xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2014)

silverdragon said:


> Hi Northener .... many thanks for the Welcome .... and the advice, it will take me a little while to read and digest it all.
> 
> I was off reading the 'Meet Ups' section .... sounds great, unfortunately nothing scheduled close enough for me to travel too.
> 
> ...



I'd be careful about the Jan de Vries book. I read it a few months after my diagnosis, and whilst it seemed convincing at first I began to become suspicious when he started talking about a number of supplements he took which (big surprise!) could be sourced from his company... I also seem to remember that he claimed a Type 1 could manage without insulin, which is not possible 

The best method to getting your levels under control is to learn how different food and food combinations affect your levels, using your meter. Diabetes is a very individual condition, and whilst there are a lot of things we all have in common, our tolerance and reactions to the same things can be quite different - you need to learn your own personal tolerances, then adapt your diet accordingly. Writing a food diary can be a great help - record the amount of carbs in everything you eat and drink each day to give yourself a picture of your carb intake (and its effect, if testing), then look for areas where you can improve things by reducing or substituting those items which appear to be causing you the greatest problems. All this may take time, but it means you can improve your health and retain maximum flexibility and enjoyment of your diet - something essential if you are going to stick with it!

Exercise can also play a very important part in improving your insulin sensitivity, and therefore your blood glucose levels


----------



## Mark T (Nov 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum silverdragon


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 22, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome to the Forum Mark T ..... Hoping to get to know everyone soon xx


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks again for the advice Northener, I shall keep it in mind, and yes I will definitely be fighting for some means of testing ..... even though the diabetic nurse seems to think a meter or testing strips is not necessary.  

Unfortunately because of other illnesses it's not really possible for me to participate in an exercise regime ...... I shall just have to do the best I can under the circumstances.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 22, 2014)

Morning Silverdragon from another type 2 Nice to meet you and know Youle get lots of advice and support on here as I do Our bodies work in very mysterious ways and things are never really clear cut but I've found by keeping written notes of foods eaten and things going on in life it helps to see a kind of pattern and ways to improve things Good luck with it all


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice to 'meet' you too Lindarose .... Ha ha ha ..... don't start me with the written notes method .....lol.  I also suffer from Foggybrain courtesy of some of my 'other illnesses' so there are reminder bits of paper and sticky notes everywhere ...... and I can never find the relevant one when I need it .....lol.  So each day turns out to be a different crusade to get through to bedtime without any major catastrophe's xxxx


----------



## yorksman (Nov 22, 2014)

Have a read of Prof Taylor's web pages at Newcastle Uni. They are the ones who did the original studies about type 2 diabetics halting the progress of diabetes which the NHS like to tell us is inevitably progressive.

http://www.ncl.ac.uk/magres/research/diabetes/

It is the weight loss that is important, not the speed. The starvation diet was to mimmick the effects of a gastric band because they had observed that many of those who had them fitted appeared to be cured of their diabetes. They did more than just measure blood glucose levels though. They have access to tests which your GP will not pay for.

Exercise is still very useful. It alters the blood chemistry, stopping more fat being laid down and also helps to improve insulin sensitivity. Since type 2s are not making enough insulin or making it rather sluggishly, anything you can do to make the most out of what you do produce, is beneficial.

I was in a terrible state when I started. I could hardly put on my own shoes and socks. I couldn't walk far due to osteoarthritis in my ankle and my balance was shocking. Nontheless, starting off with a few gentle floor exercises holding onto the bed post or the window cill, I worked my way up to 5 mins on a rower and then onto a bike on a trainer. I can do a couple of hours mountain biking in the real world now. My ankle still hurts if I walk in the hills but, being 30kg lighter, not as much as it used to. 4 hours has been my maximum length of time walking, but I suffered afterwards. So, I tend to use the bike more. It really is a question, when you have other illnesses, of working out how you are going to increase your activity. Almost anything helps. Even mowing the lawn.

I still walk with a walking stick, I still get aches and pains in places I never knew existed, but I feel better and my BGs are always low. 

The other thing I did was learn to cook. I prepare nearly all my own food and can make nutritious meals, quite cheaply too, and have confidence about what has gone into them.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Silverdragon and welcome.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to the site


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you for the Welcome Greetings ..... Mrs. Mad Ronin and also Bloden, hope to catch up with you both and chat at some stage.

Mrs. Mad Ronin ..... visited Southampton quite a few years ago, I was in the Bitterne area.

Bloden .... means Flowers in Welsh xx


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you for the Welcome too Yorksman and all the info ..... I shall have a read through of it all.
Well done on your progress ..... unfortunately in my case I am unable to do exercise due to some of my 'other illnesses', but I try and do what I can every day to keep as mobile as possible.

I'm sure I visited the Railway Museum in York many moons ago, hope to catch up with you soon xx


----------



## Bloden (Nov 25, 2014)

silverdragon said:


> Thank you for the Welcome Greetings ..... Mrs. Mad Ronin and also Bloden, hope to catch up with you both and chat at some stage.
> 
> Bloden .... means Flowers in Welsh xx



Dych chi'n siarad Cymraeg? Is that why you're a dragon?

Yep, Bloden (our dog) is our 'little flower' - she ain't little and she doesn't smell of flowers!


----------



## Lurch (Nov 25, 2014)

Welcome Silverdragon. 

Just want to second reference the link to  "Jennifer's Advice" in the Guvnor's post #2

The link will take you to Jenny Ruhl's excellent site full of information on blood sugar management and diet for T2.  

As her site explains, Jenny is not the same Jennifer as another Jennifer who gave advice (or indeed any other Jennifer who may or may not have given advice) but if/when my post ever makes sense the fact will matter not. 

Good luck.


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow there Lurch ...... you got to take things slow when conveying information to my Foggy Brain .... I think I just got on a merry go round ....lol.
My head is still in delicate mode after being trampled over by the Aussie's on the weekend .... I might have to come back and read your post after another cup of coffee https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cup+of+coffee+mike+and+the+mechanics


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 26, 2014)

Bore Da Bloden ..... I understand quite a bit of Welsh, but sadly don't have the confidence to speak Welsh.  I was actually on a Welsh learner's course, but because of my illnesses found I couldn't retain any information, so thought I'd be gentle on myself and maybe leave it for another time.
Are you from Wales?  
Have you recovered after the weekend?  
Although I have to say it was a fabulous game, and both teams played superbly.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm Welsh but live in N Spain. Spain is a gated football community, so I completely forget about rugby living here. Who did Wales play?! I have trouble retaining Welsh too...I don't think it's your brain that's at fault! Welsh is difficult!


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 29, 2014)

Whooooo Whooooo ...........Wales just beat South Africa Bloden so here's a little bit of Wales for you ..... Enjoy xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0RDadPheNQ


----------



## Bloden (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank youuuuuu for telling us, Silverdragon...you've made our evening!!!


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm just glad it was positive news I could send to you Bloden.
Are you able to view any of the games online Bloden?


----------



## Bloden (Nov 30, 2014)

You know what, silverdragon, the less time I spend in front of any type of screen the better. My Brit friends here have all got massive satellite dishes in their gardens - they even manage to pick up S4C! - but I would rather be out and about - gardening, meeting friends for coffee, walking the dog, even working (I love my job)! - than glued to the telly. Also, all the excitement would be too much for my BG!


----------



## silverdragon (Dec 3, 2014)

Bloden said:


> You know what, silverdragon, the less time I spend in front of any type of screen the better. My Brit friends here have all got massive satellite dishes in their gardens - they even manage to pick up S4C! - but I would rather be out and about - gardening, meeting friends for coffee, walking the dog, even working (I love my job)! - than glued to the telly. Also, all the excitement would be too much for my BG!




Wow even S4C !!!!  bet they even get a better reception than I do in West Wales ....lol.
But totally agree with you, if you have the sunshine, go out and about and enjoy it.  
We are only glued to our telly's here cos of the Welsh Rain ....lol xxx


----------



## Bloden (Dec 3, 2014)

Oooh, W Wales. Lovely part of the world. My dad's from Aberystwyth. 
Fyi, it rains plenty here too!


----------

